

Running Budget - franklovecchio
https://running-budget.herokuapp.com

======
franklovecchio
Open-source. Betaware. Fun project to hack on being terrible at money
management.

[https://github.com/franklovecchio/running.budget-
public](https://github.com/franklovecchio/running.budget-public)

